# Tuna Time!!!



## Capt. Read Nichols

hey guys i know yall are prob gonna think im crazy but its the time of the yeat that i start my tuna fishing! as you prob. know i have a 21 cape horn and i fish all the way to the beer can. i take 4 guys and the fuel and everythin usally rounds up to about 140 a piece. so if and one wants to go we will be setting up trips to go get um..and yes we do catch fish the biggest yet on my cape is 128 and lots in the 60 range


----------



## submariner

When are you going and out of where,. Interested Will be in town from 26 - 31 Oct


----------



## Buzzbait

Where do you run out of to take a 21 Cape Horn to the Beer Can?


----------



## bayougrande

i can definitly second the fact that reid does catch big tuna....he runs out P'cola pass


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

i usally run out of orange beach perdido pass. my cape gets 2.8 mpg so i have plenty of fuel


----------



## Buzzbait

Do you carry em around in a wheelbarrow? Man, thats a good haul with only 21' of fiberglass under you. That is pretty intense. Good luck and be safe.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

ya well i feel very very comfortable in that cape horn great yamaha motor and an awsome hull..got to this wesite and look at the pics!! www.myspace.com/rednckyatclub


----------



## bonedaddy

Glad to hear it, just bought a 94 Cape Horn with a 2000 Yamaha 250. So far I love it, anyone who has owned one will tell you that the hull is basically indestructable! Hope to see ya out there!


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS

REID, I'VE BEEN TO THE RIGSA COUPLE OF TIMES IN A 21 CAPE HORN USUALLY TRAILERING THE BOAT AND LEAVING FROM VENICE.ME AND A BUDDY WOULDLIKE TO GO ALONG AS LONG AS IT'S A GOOD FLAT DAY.


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

i run to venice about every feb and tuna fish for a couple weeks killed alot of biggens over there!!!


----------



## Reel Estate

How far it it from the Venice Marina to the oil rigs that produce YFT?


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

well to the lump its about a 14 mile gulf run and in the missippippi about a 12 mile run


----------



## Travis Gill

Its more like 25 miles in the river. Unless you are talking about running red or tiger and in that case it is more than 14 in the Gulf


----------



## Captain Woody Woods

god that sounds like you are pushing it. how many gallons is the tank!?


----------



## bluffman2

> *Freespool (10/23/2008)*Its more like 25 miles in the river. Unless you are talking about running red or tiger and in that case it is more than 14 in the Gulf


was thinking the same thing


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

128 and i have 54 in the center console so a total of 182 i will burn about 100 total running the motor all night


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

acctually i was wrong it is 17nm in the river


----------



## Travis Gill

what pass are you running?


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

well yall miss understood what i was sayin its about a 14 mile jog in the mississippi then in the gulf is about twelve or visa versa cant recall exact


----------



## Capt. Read Nichols

but hey mybee im wrong i could be been a whille since ive been there


----------



## bluffman2

Read ...no problem ...i just wanted to know if there was a shortcut!


----------



## Travis Gill

I wasn't tryin to be a jerk, just didn't want someone to be misinformed is all.


----------



## flynurse

i would love to go. do you ever go during the week? i was nights on the weekends.


----------



## Kenton

Yeah i would be up for going. How often do you plan on making the trip this season?


----------



## nb&twil

Sure wish I were in town. I'd hop on anytime and make the run with you. Good luck this season. Post lots of pics!


----------

